# Nicot Queen System



## Queen Breeder (Jul 27, 2010)

I am going to be using the nicot queen rearing system this coming season and i have been wondering if anyone knew exactly in detail how to use it or a video on how to use it.


----------



## jdpro5010 (Mar 22, 2007)

Bee Works has a very good video on how to use it. I am just not sure they offer to anybody or just the ones who buy the system off them. I would go to beeworks.com and have a look.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

They sell the video separately. Not very high production values, but informative. A must have if you are going to use the system.


----------



## Beewrangler (Feb 20, 2010)

I ordered my copy on the Dec. 27th and I'm still waiting. I know it's coming from Canada and that we have had some holidays between then and now but I just wish it would get here.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 18, 2007)

Packages get held up at the border, I have the same problem when ording somthing from US, somtimes it justs takes awhile


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

Queen Breeder said:


> .... and i have been wondering if anyone knew exactly in detail how to use it ....


You can try the original Nicot website:
http://www.nicotplast.fr/PresentationAnglais/GBPageCadre.htm
Put the copularve in the beehive early in the spring. Don't be afraid.


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

If you want to visualize yourself the hole queen rearing process mentally before you start with it you can see a film “Successful Queen Rearing” with charming Marla Spivak:
http://www.extension.umn.edu/honeybees/components/videos.htm

It is easy to incorporate the Nicot's copularve: http://www.nicot.fr/ApiAnglais/Queenbreeding/cupularve-system.htm into a systematic series of actions of the queen rearing process.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I posted my method on the web:

http://www.nicot.homestead.com

I used a queenless cell builder. Toward the end of last year, a young man taught this old dog a new trick raising queen cells in a queen-right cell builder.

I plan on revising it, but this instruction works. Hopefully, this year, I'll add pictures.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Queen Breeder (Jul 27, 2010)

bump please


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Queen Breeder said:


> bump please


what information are you still looking for?


----------



## Queen Breeder (Jul 27, 2010)

I was just wanting to see what more people had to say about it.


----------



## AramF (Sep 23, 2010)

I was curious when to put on the cages over the cells? Is it on the last day, when the cells are capped. Opinions?


----------



## Buckybee (Jan 24, 2011)

AramF said:


> I was curious when to put on the cages over the cells? Is it on the last day, when the cells are capped. Opinions?


You're better off to not cage until a day or two before emergence and then you have to be diligent...they will die quickly in hot weather in the cages..better of to go to mating nucs with the cells and bypass the cages.


----------

